# Ouch!!



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

I got a really nasty injury today using a stone as ammo. Don't ask me how this happened but the stone either recocheted off of the fork and hit me in the thumb or it never left my pouch and came back. It was so painful at first, thought I broke my thumb bone but it's just a bruise but a very serious one. From this point on, I don't think I will use rock or stones as ammo again. I think it may have had something to do with the odd shape of the stone.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It could well be a RTS (return to sender) shot and if so, you are lucky that it hit your thumb, rather than your face.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Two thumbs up!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow!
that sure looks like it hurts.
be careful.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah that kind of hit changes the shooting mood instantly. Many here can feel your pain as we have stories of personal hits. NO FUN!!

On the positive side, it can teach us something about slingshots, besides how much they can hurt.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Egad!*_


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

sometimes if the bands are a little too long the draw also gets long, and you can get out of line after your release. Tough hit, don't give up the ship, you will be better for it. Been there myself....


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Very bad injury today on 2 fingers due to RTS (return to sender). It's due to a tapered band shape I bent 4 times.
PS. I won't post a pic. If I do, you won't sleep tonight! .... it hurts...!


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

when i got my first slingshot (barnett strike 9) i decided it would be a good idea to shoot a lump of concrete through it, the bands were performing at a peak since id broken them in but not worn them down, naturally a large piece of concrete sticks out of the pouch a bit and drops sooner than other ammo, ended up breaking on my thumb knuckle sending sand/dust into the air and into the rather large cut/tear on my thumb knuckle, could see the bone through it and when i moved my thumb i could see all my ligaments moving, quite interesting, the shock of it stopped it hurting too much, had to wash the sand out and give myself stitches, still have a scar there and occasionally get questions about it, always fun to explain haha


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

OUCH!!! That's one of the worst I've seen!!!









GreyOwl.... you mentioned tapered bands..... Everyone please make sure if you use over-sized tapered bands that are folded that you tie them on with the opening of the folded band toward the outside of the forks.

Like this....









..... Though rare, I have heard that an odd stray projectile can get hung in the fold and rebound back or also cause accuracy problems.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My nephew dinged up his slingshot and destroyed the pouch in one day shooting stones. Fortunately, he did not hit his hand.

If you must use stones, I recommend a high and wide fork frame with a large pouch and shoot hammer grip only. Use stones as round and smooth as possible.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I broke a rib once with a RTS (return to sender) shot as a kid was a heavy stone and too long bands.

For a slingshot to shoot stones it must be made stone shooting compatible, you cant go from a slingshot that normally shoots 3/8 steelies and take a rock in its pouch and know its a safe shot.

My stone shooters are designed for stones from the pouch to the bands, yet are steel and lead compatible.. Its just something you learn with time.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> OUCH!!! That's one of the worst I've seen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your speak the truth Perry. My double RTS, same finger, same spot, within three shots of one another, was from Blue Thera that was not sufficiently to the outside, and possibly folded (rolled) to tightly. Hopefully our pain saves someone else the pain.

Good on left. Bad, very bad on right. Once corrected, never a RTS since.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

It was from Green TB that was not sufficiently to the outside, you're right Perry!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Haseeb2 said:


> I got a really nasty injury today using a stone as ammo. Don't ask me how this happened but the stone either recocheted off of the fork and hit me in the thumb or it never left my pouch and came back. It was so painful at first, thought I broke my thumb bone but it's just a bruise but a very serious one. From this point on, I don't think I will use rock or stones as ammo again. I think it may have had something to do with the odd shape of the stone.
> View attachment 5183


This is beating a dead horse but always, always wear safety shooting type glasses. I have had this happen to me using odd shaped ammo and I lost a nail though it took 6 months. The problem I found is that my pouch was too long and it can get hung up this is also more likely to happen with flatbands. I have stopped using odd shaped ammo since at high speeds they spinn off anyway and dont make it to the intended targets. Garbonzo Beans are the oddest shaped ammo I shoot now. One more thing, My pouches are no more than 2-1/4 inchs long these days so no there is no possibilities for hangups and blowbacks.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> _*Egad!*_


Now thats a Cry Baby Mouth, somebody please stuff something in it.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

?


----------



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

PJB21 said:


> when i got my first slingshot (barnett strike 9) i decided it would be a good idea to shoot a lump of concrete through it, the bands were performing at a peak since id broken them in but not worn them down, naturally a large piece of concrete sticks out of the pouch a bit and drops sooner than other ammo, ended up breaking on my thumb knuckle sending sand/dust into the air and into the rather large cut/tear on my thumb knuckle, could see the bone through it and when i moved my thumb i could see all my ligaments moving, quite interesting, the shock of it stopped it hurting too much, had to wash the sand out and give myself stitches, still have a scar there and occasionally get questions about it, always fun to explain haha


That sounds really nasty. I think I will get some special gloves. This is a video of when I injured myself but I cut out the part where I was hollering in agony







.

tuna can destruction using *Plumber's Revenge* slingshot


----------



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Haseeb2 could put his sore thumb in there ?


Sure, if I want to get it bitten off.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> OUCH!!! That's one of the worst I've seen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your speak the truth Perry. My double RTS, same finger, same spot, within three shots of one another, was from Blue Thera that was not sufficiently to the outside, and possibly folded (rolled) to tightly. Hopefully our pain saves someone else the pain.

Good on left. Bad, very bad on right. Once corrected, never a RTS since.
View attachment 5221

[/quote]

Thank you. That is prudent advice.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Your thumb looks like my hand feels with only hand slap at 19 degrees! I hope you recover soon. As mentioned safety glasses are a must! I have a whole box of em for when people come over to shoot.


----------

